# Myrtle beach July 28 to aug 4



## Tradetimes (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi

For rent: 2 bedrooms condo at Anderson Club in Myrtle beach July 28 to Aug 4

Last minute deal, cannot go with my new jobs.


----------



## chequon (Jul 12, 2018)

What is your asking price and how many does it sleep, and view ie. oceanfront/view?


Tradetimes said:


> Hi
> 
> For rent: 2 bedrooms condo at Anderson Club in Myrtle beach July 28 to Aug 4
> 
> Last minute deal, cannot go with my new jobs.


----------



## darrius1st (Jul 12, 2018)

Is the room beach front?


----------



## riv1964 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tradetimes said:


> Hi
> 
> For rent: 2 bedrooms condo at Anderson Club in Myrtle beach July 28 to Aug 4
> 
> Last minute deal, cannot go with my new jobs.


Interested . Still available?


----------



## bluehende (Jul 13, 2018)

He hasn't responded to PM either so not sure what is going on.


----------



## Tradetimes (Jul 13, 2018)

riv1964 said:


> Interested . Still available?




still availaible, sleep 6 ocean front


----------



## kathyreich (Jul 14, 2018)

Is it still available? What would be the price.  We would have to leave on August 2nd.
Thank you
Kathleen


----------



## riv1964 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent you a private message


----------



## Tradetimes (Jul 22, 2018)

Still available 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## riv1964 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tradetimes said:


> Still available
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Please call phone number sent to you in private message  Thank you


----------



## riv1964 (Jul 23, 2018)

We have till Wednesday a.m. till cancel current reservation. Would like to rent your condo. Have sent you our phone number through private message. If you prefer, you could sent us your phone number via private message and we will call you. Thanks


----------

